# Lost another Taxidermist



## Big Buck (Feb 8, 2000)

Well guys we lost another one to Cancer this month Elmer Felner.

I did not know him well, but I have had a few long talks with him back in the day.

R.I.P.


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

I got to know Elmer at a MTA show in GR years ago. He was a good fish taxidermist and was always fun to talk to. He was also a defender of freedom...a US Marine. RIP Elmer.


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

RIP Elmer


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

May God bless his soul! My condolences to his family.


----------



## rbenson (Nov 21, 2008)

I guess I've been out of the loop too long. I didn't even know he was ill. Elmer was a great guy and will be missed.
Rob Benson


----------

